# 4K UHD TV mit HDR



## Ferix2x (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich suche einen 4K TV mit HDR, mindestens 55 Zoll.
Sollte günstig und gut sein.

wie ist der hier zB.
Jay-tech Genesis UHD 5.5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder meint ihr JTC taugt nix?


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich bezweifle das dieser HDR hat. Ob der was taugt kann ich nicht sagen, aber Müll ist es sicher nicht.

Hier kannst du dir einen mit HDR aussuchen: 

Fernseher mit Panel: HDR, Besonderheiten: 4K Ultra HD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mein Vorschlag wäre: Hisense H50M3300 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## INU.ID (5. Oktober 2016)

Schau auch mal hier rein: digitalfernsehende - YouTube


----------



## Ferix2x (5. Oktober 2016)

X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das dieser HDR hat. Ob der was taugt kann ich nicht sagen, aber Müll ist es sicher nicht.
> 
> Hier kannst du dir einen mit HDR aussuchen:
> 
> ...


Der scheint gut zu sein und Hisense hatte ja auch bei der EM Werbung gemacht, ist bestimmt besser als JTC. Doch mit 50 Zoll etwas zu klein für mich. Es sollten 55 sein, mindestens.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (5. Oktober 2016)

Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben?
Für 500€ wirst du da definitiv nichts gescheites bekommen, selbst mit Full HD nicht...


----------



## JackA (5. Oktober 2016)

Da mit HDR und brauchbaren Input Lag: Hisense H55MEC3050


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (5. Oktober 2016)

Richtige HDR Fernseher gibt es oft nur bei den Top-Modellen der Hersteller.

Alle anderen die HDR zwar auf die Verpackung schreiben erreichen bei weitem nicht die Helligkeit die nötig ist für einen richtigen HDR Eindruck. Man sollte da um die 1000 Nits haben aber viele UHDs schaffen gerade mal 400-500.

Sollte man halt beachten.

Soll jetzt nicht heißen dass man mit einem günstigeren Modell nicht auch seinen Spaß hat.


----------



## Ferix2x (5. Oktober 2016)

Wie ist dieser hier 
LG 55UH6159 139 cm (55 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Den gibt's im Prospekt für 699€ ist der besser als der Hisense? 

Oder der hier. Wie ist der?
Sharp, Ultra HD LED TV 139cm (55 Zoll), LC 55CUF8462ES, SmartTV, Triple Tuner bei real

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (6. Oktober 2016)

lies dir halt tests/reviews dazu durch.
Ich selbst sehe keinen Grund, wieso man zwingend 4k bei 55 Zoll braucht. Betreibe 1080p auf einer 305cm (120 Zoll) Diagonale und vermisse keine Schärfe.


----------



## Ferix2x (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir heute den TV gekauft. Die hatten aber nicht den:
LG 55UH6159

Sondern den:
LG 55UH6509

699 € habe ich bezahlt. Jedoch ist dieser nicht bei Amazon gelistet. Der Verkäufer meinte das der den ich gekauft habe das neuere Modell ist. Auf dem Karton steht 4K und HDR pro. Wurde ich da über den Tisch gezogen oder hat der Verkäufer die Wahrheit gesagt und mir das bessere Modell zum gleichen Preis verkauft?  

Auf der Xbone konnte ich HDR nicht einschalten. 4 k habe ich aber aktiviert. Leider habe ich noch keine UHD Blurays um 4k mit HDR zu genießen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaub eher, dass sich der Verkäufer selbst übern Tisch gezogen hat. Günstigster Preis ist 999-1500 Euro.
Gelistet seit 12.09.2016
Dein gewünschter 6159 ist seit 02.06.2016 gelistet und gibts so ab 899 Euro.

699 für den 6509 ist also durchaus top.


----------



## Ferix2x (9. Oktober 2016)

Meint ihr man kann auf HDR 10 setzen oder Dolby Vision ist besser?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atent123 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Meint ihr man kann auf HDR 10 setzen oder Dolby Vision ist besser?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Dolby Vision ist besser allerdings denke ich nicht das es sich durchsetzt.
Bisher setzt fast jeder Hersteller HDR Mäßig auf HDR10.


----------



## Ferix2x (9. Oktober 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Dolby Vision ist besser allerdings denke ich nicht das es sich durchsetzt.
> Bisher setzt fast jeder Hersteller HDR Mäßig auf HDR10.


Stimmt es das dolby Vision abwärtskompatibel mit hdr10 ist aber umgekehrt nicht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Stimmt es das dolby Vision abwärtskompatibel mit hdr10 ist aber umgekehrt nicht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Die einzigen Geräte die her und Dolby unterstützen kommen von LG.


Ich werde mit meinem kauf jetzt noch bis nächstes Jahr warten..... irgendwie ist einfach alles unter 3000€ momentan nur halbgar.


----------



## Ferix2x (9. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die einzigen Geräte die her und Dolby unterstützen kommen von LG.
> 
> 
> Ich werde mit meinem kauf jetzt noch bis nächstes Jahr warten..... irgendwie ist einfach alles unter 3000€ momentan nur halbgar.


Ich habe mir auch nen LG gekauft der kann zwar HDR 10 aber kein Dolby Vision. Das ganze erinnert mich an den Formate Krieg zwischen HD DVD und Blurays.  Da hat sich auch das bessere am Ende durchgesetzt. Befürchte das es mit HDR 10 auch so geschehen könnte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch nen LG gekauft der kann zwar HDR 10 aber kein Dolby Vision. Das ganze erinnert mich an den Formate Krieg zwischen HD DVD und Blurays.  Da hat sich auch das bessere am Ende durchgesetzt. Befürchte das es mit HDR 10 auch so geschehen könnte.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



das liegt aber daran das du wirklich im mittleren Preissegment für eine so neue technologie kaufst.
aktuelle oberklasse modelle von LG unterstützen sowhl HDR10 als auch DolbyVision (wobei sich sowieso ersteres durchsetzen wird).

eigentlich sind imo aktuell nur der samsung 9590 voll hdr tauglich weil FALD und extrem hohe Helligkeit (und noch ein oder 2 oled,modelle....bedingt)......alles was sonst noch am markt ist, ist halt HDR light.

hauptproblem aktuell ist vor allem auch der inputlag: mit aktiviertem HDR wird der bei allen tv am markt viel zu gross....games werden dann praktisch unspielbar.....ausser auf dem samsung mot ca. 20ms.


----------



## Ferix2x (10. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es Games die HDR unterstützen auf Xbox one oder PS 4?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Gibt es Games die HDR unterstützen auf Xbox one oder PS 4?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ja, auf Xone soweit ich weiss das neue Forza und auf ps4 wurde wohl so nahezu jedes game in Zukunft haben. Ist einfach zu implementieren....Glaube einige games wurden schon nachgepatcht (Uncharted)

Sony wird die Technik sowieso pushen wollen als tv Hersteller


----------



## Ferix2x (10. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, auf Xone soweit ich weiss das neue Forza und auf ps4 wurde wohl so nahezu jedes game in Zukunft haben. Ist einfach zu implementieren....Glaube einige games wurden schon nachgepatcht (Uncharted)
> 
> Sony wird die Technik sowieso pushen wollen als tv Hersteller


Also so ähnlich wie früher mir 3-D Inhalte 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Also so ähnlich wie früher mir 3-D Inhalte
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ja, kommt schleichend wird aber bleiben 

Macht das Bild ja wesentlich besser und ist ja eigentlich nur ne Bildverbesserung.....eine fuer die man keine Brille tragen muss


----------



## Ferix2x (10. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, kommt schleichend wird aber bleiben
> 
> Macht das Bild ja wesentlich besser und ist ja eigentlich nur ne Bildverbesserung.....eine fuer die man keine Brille tragen muss


Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe haben alte tv nur 16.7 Millionen Farben und HDR 1.07 Milliarden. Das ist ja ein riesiger Unterschied. Fragt sich nur ob das menschliche Auge das sehen kann

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe haben alte tv nur 16.7 Millionen Farben und HDR 1.07 Milliarden. Das ist ja ein riesiger Unterschied. Fragt sich nur ob das menschliche Auge das sehen kann
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ja, kann das auge sehen.
Außerdem besserer Kontrast und mehr Helligkeit.

Sonnenlicht im Spiel wird jetzt bspw. Richtig Blenden....wegen den hohen Helligkeitswerte in Zukunft. Bin gespannt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ja, kann das auge sehen.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen:
Wie viele Farben sieht der Mensch? - Sendungen - SRF,
Haupttext.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Oktober 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen:
> Wie viele Farben sieht der Mensch? - Sendungen - SRF,
> Haupttext.



Natuerlich nicht das ganze Farbspektrum von mehr als 1 mrd Farben.

Aber der Unterschied der höheren Farbpalette wird gerade bei weichen Farbübergänge bemerkbar, da diese dann wesentlich sauberer wirken.

8bit (Standard) hat 256 Shades fuer eine Farbe, bei 10bit (hdr) sind es 1024 Shades bzw Abstufungen.
Die wirken dann sauberer.

Hier dann das Resultat:
http://benqimage.blob.core.windows.net/us-img\423_5_resource_html.jpg
Und
http://www.hdwarrior.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/10-bit-chart.jpg

Und bei 10 Bit ist ja noch nicht Schluss, manche Profis arbeiten mit 12 Bit usw.....ab da wir da aber dann wirklich imo fuer den Normalverbraucher sinnfrei.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> manche Profis arbeiten mit 12 Bit usw.....ab da wir da aber dann wirklich imo fuer den Normalverbraucher sinnfrei.


Die Profis arbeiten mit 16bit pro Farbkanal.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Oktober 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Profis arbeiten mit 16bit pro Farbkanal.



Richtig, deswegen das "usw". in meinem Text 
Dann fragt sich aber wieso du bereits anzweifelt dass das menschliche Auge bereits etwas mit 10bit also 1mrd Farben anfangen kann, wenn dir doch gleichzeitig bewusst ist dass Profis mit 12 oder 16 Bit arbeiten....die benötigen diese hohe Anzahl an Shades nicht zum Spass


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Dann fragt sich aber wieso du bereits anzweifelt dass das menschliche Auge bereits etwas mit 10bit also 1mrd Farben anfangen kann,


Glaub ich immer noch nicht, aber das kann bisher niemand schlüssig nachweisen
Früher galt der Vorsatz: das Auge kann 200.000 - 300.000 Farben unterscheiden.
Dafür sind 10bit pro Kanal lange ausreichend.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> wenn dir doch gleichzeitig bewusst ist dass Profis mit 12 oder 16 Bit arbeiten....die benötigen diese hohe Anzahl an Shades nicht zum Spass


Nachbearbeitung, Bearbeitungsverluste, ... .
Die "shades" schreibt man klein und übersetzt man mit Helligkeitsstufen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Oktober 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Glaub ich immer noch nicht, aber das kann bisher niemand schlüssig nachweisen
> Früher galt der Vorsatz: das Auge kann 200.000 - 300.000 Farben unterscheiden.
> Dafür sind 10bit pro Kanal lange ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Du solltest aufhoeren im "Früher" festzuhaegen und dich fuer neues öffnen 

Ich weiss dass man Shades klein schreibt, mein Englisch ist ganz hervorragend. Meine Rechtschreibung uebrigens auch, nur eben nicht wenn ich in einem  pc Forum mit dem handy tippe. 

Was willst du mir mit den schlagworten Nachbearbeitung und bearbeitungsverluste sagen? Wenn das auge die Farben  und Shades laut dir nicht unterscheiden kann, dann würde man auch etwaige Verluste nicht bemerken. Wirkt unschlüssig was du da schreibst


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Du solltest aufhoeren im "Früher" festzuhaegen und dich fuer neues öffnen


Was nicht beweisbar ist, existiert nicht.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich weiss dass man Shades klein schreibt, mein Englisch ist ganz hervorragend. Meine Rechtschreibung uebrigens auch, nur eben nicht wenn ich in einem  pc Forum mit dem handy tippe.


Ja, die Handytasten ... .



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Was willst du mir mit den schlagworten Nachbearbeitung und bearbeitungsverluste sagen? Wenn das auge die Farben  und *S*hades laut dir nicht unterscheiden kann, dann würde man auch etwaige Verluste nicht bemerken. Wirkt unschlüssig was du da schreibst


Genau deswegen arbeitet man ja mit mehr Helligkeitsstufen.

Es werden ja in der Druckvorstufe verschiedene Farbmodelle verwandt (additiv - Monitor, subtraktiv - Druck).
Bei den Umrechnungen entstehen dann Farben, die nur annähern im anderen Farbraum vorhanden sind.

Mit den höheren Auflösungsstufen liegt man dann im Endergebnis eben nur knapp neben der Originalfarbe.
Das bemerkt man dann weniger.

Würde man mit geringerer Farbzahl arbeiten, würde man die Abweichungen wirklich sehen im Endergebnis.


----------



## Reflexion (13. Oktober 2016)

Krass....wie man wegen "shader" so agieren kann.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Oktober 2016)

Reflexion schrieb:


> Krass....wie man wegen "shader" so agieren kann.



deswegen schreib ich schon nix mehr dazu ^^


----------



## Reflexion (13. Oktober 2016)

Er hat ja an sich recht, nur manchmal ist es nicht sonderlich freundlich so zu agieren. "Rechtschreibung über alles", ist eben nicht.         Ich muss Morgen umbedingt nachfragen ob die Profils mit 16 Bit Farbkanal auch arbeiten, nicht dass die auf die Idee kommen mit 12 Bit 
zu hausieren.^^


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2016)

Sagt mal muss so ein 4K HDR Fernseher unbedingt >55" haben?
Ich habe aktuell einen 46" Ferseher, und finde den in meinem Wohnzimmer (geschätzt 2,5-3m Sitzabstand) völlig ausreichend.
Ein größerer TV wirkt da auf mich eher deplaziert. Hat man denn von einem sagen wir mal ~49" 4K Fernseher keinen Nutzen?
Vorallem, wie sieht das denn aus wenn ich mir nen 65" 4K TV vor die Nase klatsche, und dann zB Sonntag Abends Pro Sieben schaue, wo <1080 ausgestrahlt wird?


----------

